# Animals at Night



## MrFotoFool (Jun 18, 2014)

I will try to kick off a new thread and see if it goes anywhere. This was taken last weekend during the summer Saturday night opening at Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. There is a wall where lots of wild bark scorpions live and visitors and docents are usually there with black lights to find them (since scorpions fluoresce under black light).

Canon 5D3, Sigma 85 1.4 lens, 1/80 second at f3.2, iso 3200, tripod.


----------



## tomscott (Jun 18, 2014)

Chester Zoo Twilight Zone, Vampire Bat

40D 70-200mm F2.8 L MKI 200mm (320mm) 1/30 3200ISO



Bat by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## sanj (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice topic


----------



## dancook (Jun 18, 2014)

A few taken in my garden, light was extremely poor.. (more on flickr)



FQ2A7619 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A7698 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A7742 by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> I will try to kick off a new thread and see if it goes anywhere. This was taken last weekend during the summer Saturday night opening at Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. There is a wall where lots of wild bark scorpions live and visitors and docents are usually there with black lights to find them (since scorpions fluoresce under black light).
> 
> Canon 5D3, Sigma 85 1.4 lens, 1/80 second at f3.2, iso 3200, tripod.



Cool shot!


----------



## candyman (Jun 18, 2014)

dancook said:


> A few taken in my garden, light was extremely poor.. (more on flickr)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is just great! Beautiful. I wish I had this view in my garden. Yes, they are very shy - coming out in late night. 
Wonderful that you were able to capture them. Beautiful those young ones.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, great stuff! (Love the red foxes).

KEEP THEM COMING!


----------



## Maui5150 (Jun 18, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> I will try to kick off a new thread and see if it goes anywhere. This was taken last weekend during the summer Saturday night opening at Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. There is a wall where lots of wild bark scorpions live and visitors and docents are usually there with black lights to find them (since scorpions fluoresce under black light).
> 
> Canon 5D3, Sigma 85 1.4 lens, 1/80 second at f3.2, iso 3200, tripod.



Did you get to pet the scorpion? I hear they are very friendly and like to have their back's scratched


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 30, 2014)

Summer night opening, Reid Park Zoo (Tucson).


----------



## that1guyy (Jun 30, 2014)

I think the new A7s will be very handy for lowlight shooting. Can't wait until the Mark ii/A8s since it'll probably have a good AF system unlike the A7s.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 30, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> I will try to kick off a new thread and see if it goes anywhere. This was taken last weekend during the summer Saturday night opening at Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. There is a wall where lots of wild bark scorpions live and visitors and docents are usually there with black lights to find them (since scorpions fluoresce under black light).
> 
> Canon 5D3, Sigma 85 1.4 lens, 1/80 second at f3.2, iso 3200, tripod.



I recently visited Arizona Sonora Desert Museum...that is a special place and a local treasure! 

I had never seen scorpions "light up" like that in the dark, you've captured the image just as I remembered...except it was a little creepier to be standing right next to them not being able to see them until the black light hit them and all if a sudden they're there.

By the way, nice images on your website!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 1, 2014)

Northstar said:


> By the way, nice images on your website!



Thank you very much!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 12, 2014)

Went back to Reid Park Zoo tonight for their last evening opening of the summer.


----------



## tolusina (Jul 12, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> .......with black lights to find them (since scorpions fluoresce under black light).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, if anything, did you do with/about white balance under black light?
I've shot under black light only a few times, auto WB produces a result similar or same as yours here, setting a custom white balance with the black light aimed at a gray card, sheet of paper, white tee shirt or what have you produces a very different result.

Mind, I'm not criticizing how you've shot here, it's actually quite dramatic and certainly places the subject well. Just saying you will find setting custom WB interesting for sure, though the look may be on the clinical side, therefore less eye pleasing. I do think it's worth a look.

Last time I set a black light WB, I intentionally left that WB set and then shot under florescents, boy and howdy that came out wrong but sure was interesting and educational. You'll likely only do that once, but that once is worth doing.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 13, 2014)

tolusina said:


> What, if anything, did you do with/about white balance under black light?
> I've shot under black light only a few times, auto WB produces a result similar or same as yours here, setting a custom white balance with the black light aimed at a gray card, sheet of paper, white tee shirt or what have you produces a very different result.
> 
> Mind, I'm not criticizing how you've shot here, it's actually quite dramatic and certainly places the subject well. Just saying you will find setting custom WB interesting for sure, though the look may be on the clinical side, therefore less eye pleasing. I do think it's worth a look.
> ...



I used auto white balance, never tried anything else. What does custom WB do? Does it make the rock less blue and more natural looking? If that is the case, I think I would prefer this blue look.


----------



## tolusina (Jul 13, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> ... I think I would prefer this blue look.......


I most likely would prefer this blue look too. As I posted above, it is quite dramatic and places the subject well (under black light).

What I am suggesting, since black light is so radically different from 'normal' light, setting white balance to black light will produce very different results, those results dramatically demonstrate the effects of setting a custom white balance. 
Again, results from a black light white balance setting may not be as pleasing as AWB, the exercise is highly worthwhile just as an exercise, you'll at least start becoming adept at moving away from AWB in other circumstances if and when needed.

To set, shoot a gray card or something white under whatever light you wish the camera to think of as white.
Don't know what model you shoot, on 6D, 3rd menu from left, scroll down to 'Custom White Balance'. > Set > only compatible images displayed. Scroll left or right to your reference photo, hit the set button. That puts you back to the 3rd from left menu, scroll up one to 'White Balance" > set > scroll to the custom icon.
Once a custom WB has been set, go back into the menus or use the Q button to activate it or any other of the WB options.

You're essentially lying to the camera about what is white and giving the camera no choice but to comply.

Do give it a try, the capability to set and use customizations like this are among the reasons to buy and use DSLRs rather than accept smart phone limitations. 
WB and Custom WB are DSLR power tools and good to know how (and when) to use.




.


----------



## jannatul18 (Jul 14, 2014)

I like this one -


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 28, 2014)

Mule deer in Grand Canyon National Park.
Canon 5D3, 70-200 2.8L.
Aperture Priority, exposure compensation plus two thirds, f4 at 1/125, ISO 3200.


----------

